# Office 365 >  >  Word opens two blank doc.  Excel minimize opens.

## norboo

few annoying things on office 365.  How do I set get all the word, excel, outlook to open in the same size?  

WORD: 
Word opens two blank doc every time I click on to word icon 
How do I stop two word docs to open? 

EXCEL:
if I minimize a spreadsheet and open a new spreadsheet, both the new and minimized open together.  How do I stop the minimized spreadsheet from opening when I only want the new spreadsheet to work on?

----------


## vba_php

when you say this:  *Word opens two blank doc every time I click on to word icon
How do I stop two word docs to open?* 

are you talking about the document called *normal.dot* that is always open when you start word, regardless of the file that is opened?

this:

*if I minimize a spreadsheet and open a new spreadsheet, both the new and minimized open together*

doesn't make much sense at all.  I don't think you can ""minimize"" a spreadsheet.  however, you CAN minimize the excel program's window.  I'm thinking that's what you mean

you may benefit from a clean install of microsoft office completely.

----------

